# best nail polish for green dress



## cakez (Aug 16, 2013)

hi i wondering what color that maching my dark green dress with white top?


----------



## natasha09 (Aug 16, 2013)

depends on what green shade ,show us the color or white u can wear ,both look trendy!


----------



## cakez (Aug 16, 2013)

ðŸ‘


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 16, 2013)

I would go with a creamy shimmer...like Zoya Jacqueline.


----------



## Animezing (Aug 17, 2013)

YAY- you picked the Green/white dress, it looks absolutely beautiful!





Here are a few pictures of nail swatches that I think might go well.



OPI Sephora 'Teal We Meet Again'



OPI Sephora 'Chestnuts About You'


----------



## cakez (Aug 17, 2013)

omy God i love it i wil choos one of them..,


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 17, 2013)

The Teal We Meet Again.  Definitely.  Gorgeous!


----------



## derpyderp (Sep 4, 2013)

Asdfghjalkdjhja Zoya's Tomoko! _Zoya's Tomokooooooo!_

It's their new champagne pixie dust and I think it would look _lovely_ with that dress! Complementing it with sparkle, but not taking attention away from it.


----------

